# Overdose on baytril?



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, My vet prescribed 0.4ml of baytril in 100ml of water.. I'm worried about putting it in the water as I can't be sure how much of it she is actually getting.
She's been on it since Thursday, and I'm thinking of trying to put it straight in her mouth but I'm not sure of dosage.. 0.4ml seems too much to put straight in her mouth.
Does anyone have any ideas? Like maybe halving the dose? Thanks


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

How much does she weigh and what's the concentration of the Baytril?
(that will probably be a percentage like 2.5%)


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

The baytril is 2.5% and I'm trying to get hold of her to weigh her but she's being awkward and won't come out of her tubes..


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what animal is it for? im guessing hamster? and whats wrong with her? and how bad?

dosing via water is never recomended as you cant be sure what they actually take in, your best bet is to give baytril direct via syringe, 2 times a day, 12 hours apart.


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes it's for my hamster. I took her to the vets on Thursday as I noticed she had what looked like poo around her front bum area.. I had checked online and had an idea that she could have pyometra.
The vet told me it could be this or cervical cancer and prescribed 0.4ml in 100ml of water which I have been doing since Thursday but like you say I'm not keen because I can't be sure she is getting the correct dose.
But I have no idea on what dose I can give her orally and don't want to overdose her.

I managed to get a weight and she is approximately 129 grams..
Any help regarding dosage would be much appreciated


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

ill PM you dossages, not really something you want to post on a public forum as you dont want just any one finding it and deciding to self medicate


----------



## suzyjo (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok thank you


----------

